# Highlands at Easter



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi all, swmbo wants to go back to the Highlands next easter so that we are not going to feed the midges. 
Is Easter too early to visit weather wise?
Chris


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

It's a crystal ball job I'm afraid. Easter can be ok or atrocious. i would recommend May as a much better time. The weather can often be settled and the gorse and rhododendrum are in full flower.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Yes, I went in May to get decent weather and no midges.

I got heavy rain each day and midges when it wasn't raining :-(

That was the last time I gambolled on Scotland.

Dave


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Anywhere in the UK is hit or miss. I've been home to the north of Scotland at Easter and had really good weather. My dad's been down to visit us in London in August and had rain every single day. It's pot luck I'm afraid.

Viv


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Yes, I went in May to get decent weather and no midges.
> 
> I got heavy rain each day and midges when it wasn't raining :-(
> 
> ...


Yes it can happen. I reckon though from my experience May is a good month on aprox three out of four years


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

We toured the North of Scotland for a week at Easter this year. Started at Inverness, up to John o Groats, along the top (Bettyhill, Tongue etc) and down the West (Inverewe, Applecross etc).

I doubt you would have got better weather anywhere the the UK that week. Every day was bright, sunny and dry. (OK, not exactly shorts weather, but great for so early in the year). Plus not one midge, too early for them.

So you can be lucky with the weather, BUT, its just down to luck.

Check out my photos below:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64641-.html

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-64712-.html


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

We were up there last Easter and, as Hesbez said it was bright most of the time and quite acceptable.

The year before it snowed and the roads were difficult north of Inverness (but the scenery was made all the more stunning)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Not the highlands but we often go to Isle of Arran in May and its always lovely (usually). Been at Easter and it can be ok, even been there at Christmas and had sunny weather on Christmas day, warm enough to sit outside with a sweatshirt on. Wild camping heaven there as well.


----------



## Codfinger (Jan 11, 2008)

*highlands at Easter*

Thank you all for your replys, we had a great time when we went but the midges in august drove me nuts spoiling the Highland experience of outstanding beauty, just not being able to get outside without waving my hands about my head like a lunatic  
Chris


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

*Scotland*

When we visited Scotland on a regular basis and had relatives there we always reckoned May and September best bet.

We have been up at Easter and seen Snow.

But then I have just given up on the Barbie Summer and put it away till next year.

Steve


----------

